# 3 way deal confirmed



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, so we traded Brad Miller and Ron Mercer essentialy for Scott Pollard? Great move Donny, your a genious. Ron Mercer was off the books next year, you realy couldnt put up with Brad putting you over the cap for one year? This is a bad move for our team, although I still think we're a contender in the East. Heres the my expected lineup:

PG Tinsley/Anthony?
SF Reggie/Jones
SF Artest/Bender
PF O'Neal/Harrington
C Pollard/Foster

This ruins my plans of having Bender and Harrington both start because now JO will not slide to the 5. This is a mixed blessing, since JO is better at the 5, but we could have actualy seen what Jon and Al could realy do. Bad trade for us, good trade for the Kings. One plus though is we got rid of Mercers contract, but like I said, I think it was up next year anyways.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, I have a mixed feelings too. We get a decent 5 to do the dirty job, but this means that Bender and Harrington won't play more than this year. I'd rather Artest in the 2, and Harrington in the 3. Reggie...Ok, it's a legend here, but this doesn't means to play ever and reaching the SG each season. It's time to develop the young players, and people like Reggie in the bench. Reggie is a good teacher for those guys. Let them show how are made of.

This is my lineup:

1-Tinsley
2-Artest
3-Harrington
4-O'Neal
5-Pollard

Bender playing 20-25 min at least.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think Indiana will go with this...

PG: Tinsley/A. Johnson
SG: Artest/Miller
SF: Harrington/Bender
PF: O'Neal/Bender
C: Pollard/Foster

I'm predicting Pollard to put up Miller-like stats this season. It actually was a good move by the Pacers to get something out of a nothing situation. Not to mention, they don't have to deal with Ron Mercer in the lineup for another year.

The Pacers just need to sign a better backup C and another backup PF in free agency.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I think Indiana will go with this...
> 
> PG: Tinsley/A. Johnson
> ...


Thats the lineup I see happining, although it will be close between who starts at the 3. But Al will probably take it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Everyone needs to understand that unless Bird changes Isiah's mind, or Reggie says he doesnt want to start, then Reggie is the starter. Thomas said as long as hes a Pacer hes a starter. Dont get me wrong, I've always been a big fan of having Ronny start at the 2 spot.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pollard was just on the radio here in Sacramento and he said he can understand if people in Indiana are dissapointed because they traded an all-star for him, but he is going to try his best.

He compared his game to Brad Miller with less of an offensive game, and plus he said that he can get up the court quicker than Brad Miller.

He also joked that he shouldn't have had such a good game in Indy last year because he didn't want to get traded there.

Overall, he said the positives outweighed the negatives and he is excited to be joining the Pacers.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, Scot has said honest words, so I'm happy to take him here. It's essential to have people who wants to do the better that he can.

Isiah, ever Isiah, why we have yet this man??? 

Bad Boy never dies...


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Pollard was just on the radio here in Sacramento and he said he can understand if people in Indiana are dissapointed because they traded an all-star for him, but he is going to try his best.
> 
> He compared his game to Brad Miller with less of an offensive game, and plus he said that he can get up the court quicker than Brad Miller.
> ...


I already love this guy, looking at that picture topic I can tell he is going to be a fun guy.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If Isidiot starts Reggie at the two and Artest at the three this year I'm calling for a protest in front of Conseco Fieldhouse. Good job Isiah, I like yer thinkin', why don't we stunt the development of two budding stars so that they won't be able to step up in the playoffs when we need them! Unless Isiah grows a brain I think we will lose in the first round again.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> If Isidiot starts Reggie at the two and Artest at the three this year I'm calling for a protest in front of Conseco Fieldhouse. Good job Isiah, I like yer thinkin', why don't we stunt the development of two budding stars so that they won't be able to step up in the playoffs when we need them! Unless Isiah grows a brain I think we will lose in the first round again.


:laugh:, I think Isiah will do fine, Bird will get him into shape.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

We can only hope you're right :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is the Scot Pollard interview:

http://www.khtk.com/audio/0724pollard.mp3


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pollard wasn't happy to leave SacTown but it's bizniizz. I think that he'll help Indiana a lot. With rebounds and hairstyles :laugh: . Everytime he'll be on the court you'll want to watch him dunk, get a rebound or whatever because he has some crazy hairstyles.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Pollard wasn't happy to leave SacTown but it's bizniizz. I think that he'll help Indiana a lot. With rebounds and hairstyles :laugh: . Everytime he'll be on the court you'll want to watch him dunk, get a rebound or whatever because he has some crazy hairstyles.


I'm actually kinda glad we got Pollard, I think he will be good for out team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm actually kinda glad we got Pollard, I think he will be good for out team.


yeah but he's no B Miller. At least he's better than Foster or having JO there. He's a very hard worker and than should help our team


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah but he's no B Miller. At least he's better than Foster or having JO there. He's a very hard worker and than should help our team


yep now lets just hope he doesn't get injured....


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep now lets just hope he doesn't get injured....


Thats all im worried about, but maybe last year was just a fluke. :|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

He won't get injured. He's gonna :wlift: and be strong and go with JOneal to the All*Star game together and be on the starting line up.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> He won't get injured. He's gonna :wlift: and be strong and go with JOneal to the All*Star game together and be on the starting line up.


We can pray. BTW I hate your new avatar, just kidding :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> We can pray. BTW I hate your new avatar, just kidding :laugh:


Thank you Xavier for hatin, I mean Loving my avatar.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you Xavier for hatin, I mean Loving my avatar.


lol, anyway, back on topic how many minutes do you think Pollard should get a game?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd say it'll be around Pollard 25 and Foster 15. Based on the fact that last year was Miller 30 and Foster 10, and Pollard isn't quite as good relative to Foster as Brad was.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm actually kinda glad we got Pollard, I think he will be good for out team.


Seeing as how Brad Miller was getting some big bucks offered, this sign and trade was better than him leaving and the Pacers getting zilch. I think that Walsh did well to work out something to get Pollard. One thing about him is that he is almost never out of position on both ends of the floor.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I'd say it'll be around Pollard 25 and Foster 15. Based on the fact that last year was Miller 30 and Foster 10, and Pollard isn't quite as good relative to Foster as Brad was.


Makes sense.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I'd say it'll be around Pollard 25 and Foster 15. Based on the fact that last year was Miller 30 and Foster 10, and Pollard isn't quite as good relative to Foster as Brad was.


That sounds good.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Seeing as how Brad Miller was getting some big bucks offered, this sign and trade was better than him leaving and the Pacers getting zilch. I think that Walsh did well to work out something to get Pollard. One thing about him is that he is almost never out of position on both ends of the floor.


I agree with you, I think Walsh did a good job dealing with the situation, well we'll see what happens during the season, I hope Pollard can do good in the East.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with you, I think Walsh did a good job dealing with the situation, well we'll see what happens during the season, I hope Pollard can do good in the East.


Pollard did well in the west, but he was a backup and the back up job is always easier.

One thing about the Pacers is their depth when it comes to big men. I really don't see that their personnel is the problem - it is something intangible that seemingly has held them back from getting to the Eastern finals (at least) for the last 3 years.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Pollard did well in the west, but he was a backup and the back up job is always easier.
> ...


Yea I know what you mean, seems like every year the team looks great on paper, but when playoff time comes somthing happens to screw everything up.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea I know what you mean, seems like every year the team looks great on paper, but when playoff time comes somthing happens to screw everything up.


I have a few ideas as to why it happens, because I agree with your assessment that on paper, the Pacers looked like the beast of the east the last couple years and - poof! Gone.

IMHO, one reason is the indecision and bad decisions Isiah & his assistants make during the season games, as well as in the playoffs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, anyway, back on topic how many minutes do you think Pollard should get a game?


He might play from 25-30 mins. Depends on how fast he adjusts with other players and Isiah.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> He might play from 25-30 mins. Depends on how fast he adjusts with other players and Isiah.


Im hoping he plays near 30 minutes, that would be ideal.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> He might play from 25-30 mins. Depends on how fast he adjusts with other players and Isiah.


I guess that would be good...that way, the center position rotation could be....

Pollard: 25 Mins
Foster: 15 Mins
P. Brezec: 8 Mins ? :sour: :dead: 

hmm...maybe

Pollard: 30 mins
Foster: 15 mins
Brezec: 3 mins?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess that would be good...that way, the center position rotation could be....
> ...


Now the bottom one is much more like it.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Now the bottom one is much more like it.


Yeah...maybe switch to the top one the week before the playoffs...you don't want to wear Pollard out :no:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah...maybe switch to the top one the week before the playoffs...you don't want to wear Pollard out :no:


Yea, besides I think some people are way too hard on Brezec. Maybe if he was given a chance he could actualy do decent.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Yea, besides I think some people are way too hard on Brezec. Maybe if he was given a chance he could actualy do decent.


Brezec is still quite young...he's only 24, so there is a chance he could improve...(or is he that bad ?)

In 22 games he averaged 1.9ppg, 1.0rpg in 5.0 minutes...:sour:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Brezec is still quite young...he's only 24, so there is a chance he could improve...(or is he that bad ?)
> ...


Yea those stats are pretty bad, but maybe with more PT he could be a little more productive.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea those stats are pretty bad, but maybe with more PT he could be a little more productive.


Yep, I guess...He averaged similar numbers to last season and he was playing 2.5 minutes less, so he is improving...ever so slightly.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

You guys don't realize that when Pollard goes to sit down Foster or (heaven forbid) Primoz Brezec won't be coming into the game. Al Harrington or Jonathan Bender will and Jermaine will just play 5. That's how it worked last year when Brad went out.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> You guys don't realize that when Pollard goes to sit down Foster or (heaven forbid) Primoz Brezec won't be coming into the game. Al Harrington or Jonathan Bender will and Jermaine will just play 5. That's how it worked last year when Brad went out.


Oh yea, forgot about that. Oh well, there goes all hope for Brezec.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I hope to never see Brezec anywhere, but the bench.


----------

